# Tax on goods when moving to Sharm



## Sharmlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi
When I eventually get my house sold here in Scotland (anyone want to buy a three bed bungalow)...lol i'll be moving to Sharm

I'm not taking big furniture with me or large electrical appliances. What I'm taking is my kitchen crockery/plates/pans. hi fi, small hoover sheets towels, bedding and all my clothes. video player/dvd recorder. also kitchen electricals ...kettle/toaster/juicer/.

Does anyone know how much I am going to be in tax for this. I'm flying the stuff over with an air freight company from Glasgow to Luxor to Sharm. The rest of my furniture I'm going to buy in Sharm. I'm trying to work out what is cheaper. I could take my two single beds for my spare room but then that would mean having to use half a container and I have been quoted £3000 for that+taxes when they arrive there. 

I know to take dvds in my suitcase as they will be taxed and will pay for over weight luggage for all my clothes etc. 

I'm coming to sharm for two weeks on the 21st October and am going to price furniture when I am there from the various shops and from Mohammed in Rowasayat. 

Also for anyone who has sold up to move to Sharm...does anyone know of any way in which I can sell my house fast. I've put it on websites, at the local estate agents, gumtree/preloved but because it is a more expensive house for this area it is not shifting. I have been in touch with housing property dealers but they just offer you a pittance of what it is worth.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

I can't answer your question directly I'm afraid, as I do not know what tax will be charged. But, I also think it is a bit hit and miss as far as tax is concerned, I mean I don't think there is a set level. I think it depends on how the customs officials feel on the day!!!

What I would say though, is most of what you have written you could probably buy in Egypt much more reasonably that the cost of shipping and tax. Kitchen electricals for example, I got a microwave in the old market, which has the British plug so has obviously been shipped over so is good quality, and is cost me 750 EGP. It's quite high in comparison to what you could get in Tesco, but I think much lower than what you'd pay to ship it yourself and in tax. Similar story for my toaster. Old market has most things, or if not you can bring things from Cairo or El Tur even more reasonably. 

Other things I would be tempted to also bring in your luggage. My friend brought her flat screen TV in her luggage and it made it to the other end just fine!! But again TVs are reasonably priced here, as are DVD players and other electrical goods. Kitchen items I would suggest bringing like a potato masher, potato peeler and a few other useful gadgets, but knives forks spoons etc again you can get here just fine.

As far as your house goes, if you are that desperate to move have you considered renting it out until it sells?? Otherwise in this market you may be looking at selling it for a fraction of its worth. If you needed the money from there to buy here, then you could just rent here also for a while until the money is released. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Sharmlover (Mar 27, 2009)

ERG Experts said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't answer your question directly I'm afraid, as I do not know what tax will be charged. But, I also think it is a bit hit and miss as far as tax is concerned, I mean I don't think there is a set level. I think it depends on how the customs officials feel on the day!!!
> 
> ...


Hi
Thanks for your help. I'll price things here when i arrive in a couple of weeks. Yes, i do need the money from my house to buy here, but will look into the renting it out until it sells, but would make sure that i have a job before i came here.

thanks for your advice.


----------

